# 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2010)

_An alle Nuturliebenden!

Habe bereits auf ein paar Beiträge geantwortet und möchte jetzt die Gelegenheit nutzen, um unseren Schwimmteich offiziell vorzustellen._

_Also gebaut haben wir ihn 2002. Schwere Technik war am Werk, denn der Teich hat eine Wasserfläche von ca. 750m² und eine Tiefe von 2,50m. Länge ca.65m und eine Breite von 16m.
Jede Menge Erde wurde bewegt. Bauzeit waren 6 Monate. Die Folie wurde in 3 riesen großen Rollen geliefert, wobei eine Rolle so um die 300 kg schwer war. 7 Mann waren nötig, damit der ganze Kram in das fertige Loch passte. Anschließend wurden die Folien an Ort und Stelle verschweißt.
Eine Firma hat sich um den Erdaushub und alles andere gekümmert. Jetzt, nach 8 Jahren bin ich der Meinung, das es Richtig war eine Firma zu beauftragen. Auch die über 1300 Wasserpflanzen wurden von der Firma  eingebaut.

Es war eine echte Herausforderung!
Leider habe ich keine Digitalbilder vom Bau, denn ich habe aller per Video Cam festgehalten. Evtl. gelingt es mir aus dem Filmmaterial noch nachtäglich ein paar Bilder ins Album zu stellen. Alle Fotos vor 2010 sind von Freunden gemacht worden.

Die Wasserqualität ist in all den Jahren super sauber gewesen. Das  Schilf und die anderen Pfanzen tragen kräftig dazu bei. Tiere haben wir keine eingesetzt - alles kam von ganz allein!

Der Teich ist in unseren Leben nicht mehr wegzudenken. Absolute Natur!! Unser Sohn ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und hat im Teich schwimmen gelernt. 
Im Winter wird, wenn die Eisdecke trägt, das Schilf und alle anderen Pflanzen abgeschnitten und anschließend beim Glühwein Schlittschuh gelaufen. 
_
_Im Album habe ich ein paar Bilder eingefügt. Nun viel Spaß beim anschauen!

Allen ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende

_


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Herzlich Willkommen Gunnar!

Das ist ja ein wahnsinniger Schwimmteich, eigentlich eher sogar schon ein Badesee 
Soviel Fläche wäre bei uns nicht mal vorhanden, wenn das komplette Grundstück genutzt würde - wir haben gerade mal 35m² (Teich, nicht Grundstück).

Ist der Teich komplett techniklos oder filtert ihr in irgendeiner Weise?


----------



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Heiko.

Danke.

Wir haben ein sehr großes Grundstück (ü.5000m² )auf dem Lande und ich wollte damals nicht mehr so viel Rasen mähen!!! ...Und der Traum vom eingenen Schwimmteich ging in Erfüllung.

Ja. Techniklos. 
Habe nur eine Pumpe um Brunenwasser aufzufüllen und dieses Jahr einen Skimmer EBS 3600 mit einer leistungsstarken Speckpumpe (wollte ich schon die letzten 3 Jahre) am laufen.
Der Skimmer wird allerdings nur benötigt, wenn wir Westwind haben und der Oberflächenkram in Richtung Badeleiter unterwegs ist. Bei Ostwind wird er nicht gebraucht.
_


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Servus Gunnar

Das nenne ich mal einen Schwimmteich 

Dachte mein Ex ist schon riesig 

Kannst vielleicht die Videos vom Bau digitalisieren und hochladen, wäre höchst interessant :beten


----------



## laolamia (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

moin!

sehr schoen, mein traum.... unser grundstueck ist auch so gross...:shock
kannst du etwas zu den kosten sagen?

kyritz?! da muesst ich mich glatt mal ins auto schwingen....

gruss lao


----------



## Springmaus (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*


Hallo,

einfach traumhaft da braucht Ihr wohl nicht mehr in Urlaub fahren 

Das ist Urlaub !!!


----------



## danyvet (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

WOW! Das ist ja echt ein toller Schwimmsee 
Und so wie du das schreibst, dass er aus eurem Leben nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, der Sohn drin schwimmen gelernt hat, eislaufen im Winter usw. Da merkt man, dass da eine sehr persönliche Bindung zum Teich vorhanden ist.
Sehr schön, wirklich. Sieht gar nicht aus wie ein künstlicher See.
Und das __ Schilf macht deiner Folie nix?


----------



## Gunnar (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Danke an alle.

Wer vorbeikommen will ist herzlichst eingeladen! Sind für Gäste immer da! Kurze PN und dann kanns losgehen.
Das Video vom Bau des Teiches werde ich nächste Woche mal versuchen hier einzustellen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere hat die Folie 1,2mm. Unter der Folie wurde komplett alles mit Vlies ausgelegt sowie in den Randzonen, da wo jetzt die Pflanzen drin sind wurde auch Vlies unter der Kiesschicht verlegt. Also unter und über der Folie in diesem Pflanzbereich!  Bis jetzt habe ich, so denke ich, kein Loch.
Kosten so um die 20t€ mit allem drum und dran. Ist ja schon so lange her!

In der Sommermonaten und im Herbst, so bis Ende Oktober besucht uns täglich der Eisvogel. Der setzt sich meistens auf die Badeleiter, sucht sich von diesem Standort eine Leckerei im Teich - schwups taucht er ein - setzt sich wieder auf die Badeleiter und verschmatzt sein Tierchen. Hier mal schnell ein paar Fotos:_
     

_Sind wir Richtig Stolz drauf, solch einen Gast zu haben!_


----------



## allegra (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Unglaublich - ich bin sprachlos! 

  Das ist wunderschön!!!!


----------



## muschtang (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Genial! Was sind denn da so für Fische drin? Was habt ihr für einen Teichgrund....Kies, Sand oder Folie???....Echt super gelungen!


----------



## Elfriede (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Dieses Prachtstück von einem Teich habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt,......traumhaft schön!!!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,
einfach eine Wucht, hätt ich auch gern


----------



## Gunnar (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Danke für die Blumen.

Habe mal kurz versucht ein Video einzustellen. Hat nicht geklappt, also dann bei YouTube .
Jedes mal wenn der Eisvogel kommt, meldet er sich mit ein, zwei unverkennbaren PIEP PIEP Tönen an. Und wie das so ist, hat man dann keine Kamera parat. Im September 2009 ist es mir aber doch gelungen diesen tollen Vogel per Video festzuhalten.
Es ist sehr gut zu erkennen, wie der Eisvogel in den Teich abtaucht, Nahrung im Schnabel hat und auf der Badeleiter alles reinputzt! _ 

_…aber schaut selbst!! Hier ist der LINK: _
_http://www.youtube.com/user/EisvogelJan#p/a/u/0/-b6DD49kHxA_

*@muschtang *

_Fische haben wir nicht eingesetzt (eigentlich nur Pflanzen), jedoch kommen die wilden  Enten jedes  Frühjahr und sorgen sicherlich für Laich, den sie an den Beinen tragen und ungewollt mit „einschleppen“. Konnte aber bisher nur jede Menge von Molchen und Co beobachten._
_Wir werden allerdings demnächst durch die Hilfe diese Forums ein paar  Moderlieschen (Danke vorab an TRT Heiko) einsetzen._
_Der Teichgrund besteht aus Folie. Nur in den Pflanzzonen ist damals Kies eingebracht worden, wobei davon jetzt nichts mehr zu sehen ist._


----------



## Gunnar (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo an alle.

Da es mit dem einstellen eines Videos nicht so richtig geklappt hat, habe ich jetzt ein paar Fotos vom damaligen Video Teichbau 2002 auf den Computer gezogen und ins Album gesteckt. War ganz schön Aufwendig! Mußte alle Bilder umwandeln-verkleinern, damit ich sie hier einfügen kann.Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so berauschend.
   

Wem es interessiert, hier also mal ins Album schauen. Dort sind noch mehr Fotos.

Allen einen schönen Tag.


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo gunnar,

habe dein Album durchforstet.


Das muss ich jetzt erst einmal verdauen, das dauert.


Soviel Platz den du hast, wunderbar. Ich denke hier einmal an das Forengrundwissen welches predigt: "Plane so groß wie möglich!"

Recht so.

Bei dir sieht man eindrucksvoll was daraus entstehen kann.




P.S. bin erst letzte Woche bei dir vorbeigefahren, ärgerlich das ich das nicht wusste


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

JA hallo ! 
das finde ich super!, ich freu mich, dass Helmut auf dich aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Ich bin gerade dabei eine teich über 400 m2 zu planen,,das ermutigt mich, das zu machen. 
Allerdings denke ich brauch ich schon eine filtermethode. freu mich schon auf weitere bilder

Was ist mit schlamm? oder ist er sehr tief?

LG Ursula


----------



## Gunnar (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> P.S. bin erst letzte Woche bei dir vorbeigefahren, ärgerlich das ich das nicht wusste



@Peter
   Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her. Trotzdem schade, daß wir uns nicht treffen konnten. Evtl. klappts beim nächsten mal - sag einfach dann bescheid.


@Ursula
Der Teich war, wie bereits geschrieben, bis zum Sommer 2010 techniklos. Im Juli haben wir dann einen Skimmer eingebaut (schön unter dem Steg versteckt) der auch nicht mehr wegzudenken ist - halt ne wichtige Sache für den Oberflächenkram.
Würde ich auf jeden Fall bei dir auch planen.
Tiefste Stelle ist 2,50m. Es wird selten beim schwimmen Dreck aufgewirbelt und wenn doch, legt er sich schnell wieder. Bodenablauf ist nicht vorhanden, dazu habe ich mir einen Teichsauger auf Vakuumbasis gebaut. Der kommt im Herbst oder Frühjahr zu Einsatz. Der saugt den Dreck mit allem drum und dran raus. Geht ganz prima.
Werde beim nächsten mal ein Foto von dem Teil machen und hier einstellen.


----------



## Gunnar (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Leute.
Habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder in das Forum geschaut.
Der Winter ist glücklicherweise vorbei und die liebe Sonne tut gut. Die MOBA hat nun Pause.
Wir freuen uns wieder auf die nächste Badesaison. Alles wird bald blühen.
Wem`s interessiert - es sind ein paar neue Bilder in der Galerie.
Auf dem Bild ist unser Sohn Jan zu sehen, jetzt 6 Jahre.
 

Die im letzten Jahr eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen haben wir auch entdeckt, jedenfalls einen Teil davon. Einige der Fische halten sich im Bereich der Badeleiter unter den Stufen auf. Ob die dann dort auch laichen werden? Mal abwarten!
 
Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild mit der jetzt wieder sehr oft angesteckten Feuerschale. Die abende werden immer länger!
 
...und noch ein paar Blüten aus dem Beet. 
 . 
...unsere liebe Katze findet die Sonne auch wieder super


----------



## Y*e (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Ich kann euch nur beglückwünschen zu so einem schönen Teich/See. Ihr habt euch ein wahres Paradies geschaffen, indem euer Sohn naturnah aufwachsen kann. Was ein Traum. nun fehlt nur noch das Baumhaus , der kleine Onkel und  Herr Nielson.


----------



## Gunnar (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Leute.

Oh jäh... lange nichts mehr geschrieben!

  Das möchte ich heute mit ein paar Bildern nachholen.
Hier ein toller Sonnenuntergang.

 

Besuch vom Storch Ende April. Mitlerweile kommt der Storch nicht mehr so gut ans Wasser, da die Pflanzen so um die 80 bis 90 cm haben.

  

Die Weiden vor dem Schnitt und danach. Diese sollten alle paar Jahre radikal zurück geschnitten werden. War im März dran.

  

Dieses Jahr können wir im September auf 10 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause zurück blicken. Es wird sicherlich ein kleines Teichfest geben!


----------



## Y*e (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Danke für die neuen Bilder und die kleinen Erzählungen dazu.  Das "Projekt" ist wirklich gelungen. Doch es ist auch ganz schön viel Arbeit, oder?

Nehmt ihr das abgeschnittene Holz der Weiden für Brennholz Ist ja nicht wenig und recht dick, was da abfällt.


----------



## Gunnar (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



Ynnette schrieb:


> Danke für die neuen Bilder und die kleinen Erzählungen dazu.  Das "Projekt" ist wirklich gelungen. Doch es ist auch ganz schön viel Arbeit, oder?
> 
> Nehmt ihr das abgeschnittene Holz der Weiden für Brennholz Ist ja nicht wenig und recht dick, was da abfällt.


 _Hallo Ynnette, Hallo Leute.

  Danke für Deine Nachricht. War ja im letzten Jahr doch recht faul mit dem antworten.Sorry!!_ _
  Arbeit ist immer genug bei uns zu Hause, aber ohne kommen wir auch nicht aus! Macht einfach immer wieder Spaß im Garten und am Teich.

  Die dünnen abgeschnittenen Weidenäste landen immer bei uns auf einer Totholzhecke am Ende des Grundstücks bei der großen Eiche (dort singt zur Zeit TAG wie NACHT die Nachtigal). In der Hecke wohnen dann ne menge Tiere. Die dicken Stämme haben wir zum trocknen als Kaminholz aufgestapelt._ 
 


_Hier noch ein paar schöne aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und den Pfanzen aus dem Garten vom Pfingstwochenende:_


----------



## Teichmen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

no comment

Hammer


----------



## Gunnar (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Leute, Hallo Christoph.

  Ich habe lange auf diesen Augenblick gewartet...und am Samstag Mittag hatte ich Glück!!!_ _
  Der Eisvogel kommt ja bereits seit vielen Jahren an unseren Teich, aber entweder man ist nicht zu Hause oder man hat keine Cam. bereit!

  ...aber dieses mal hatte ich richtig Glück. Meistens sitzt er auf der Badeleiter und beobachtet von dort seine Opfer. Jetzt saß es auf dem Steg, hatte sich wieder mit dem bekannten pip-pip-pip angemeldet ..... ich ganz schnell die Cam. zur Hand, Deckung hinter den Geranien gesucht und knips, knips, knips....._ _
  Das ganze hat nicht länger als 30sek gedauert, dann kam unsere Mietze und verjagte den edlen Eisvogel....aber ich hatte genügend Bilder auf dem Chip.
  Hier nun einige Bilder._

   
    

_...ein muß ich noch dazu erwähnen. Habe mir eine neu Cam letzte Woche gekauft, und zwar die OLYMPUS OMD EM-5 als Kit mit dem 12-50mm Objektiv- ist eine richtig geiles Teil!! Aber was nutzt es, wenn der Akku leer ist und in der Ladestation steckt...und der Eisvogel nicht warten kann bis das Teil wieder voll ist. Also mußte meine alte LUMIX FZ 20 ran....und die Bilder sind ja nicht soooo schlecht-oder!???

Hier noch mal der Link vom Eisvogel beim futtern:
__http://www.youtube.com/user/Eisvogel.../0/-b6DD49kHxA_


----------



## bilderzaehler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Ich krieg die Krise . . . nen Eisi mit ner Kompakten . . . ich komme nicht mal mit Brennweite 600 mm bei Blende 5,6 ran. Dazu müsste ich das Tarnzelt stehen lassen . . . leider ist das heutzutage dank Vandalismus nicht mehr möglich.

Kann nur gratulieren.

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

den seh ich hier auch ab und zu, ein wunderschöner vogel! 

und sehr gut "erwischt"


----------



## Gunnar (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

@ Katja
...erwischt ist der richtige Ausdruck. Werde weiterhin wachsam sein!
@Thomas
...komm mit deinem Tarnzelt rum, wir haben Platz und keiner wird es zerstören! Mit deiner Ausrüstung wirst du bestimmt bessere Fotos machen!

...und Danke für die Blumen, wir sind wirklich STOLZ diesen Juwel ab und zu an unserem Teich beobachten zu können.


----------



## Y*e (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Och wie schön!
Das letzte Bild gefällt mir am besten. Trotz unschärfe durchs heranzoomen. Macht gar nix.
Und da kommen noch bestimmt mehr Bilder, jetzt mit der neuen Kamera.
Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viele spaß beim auf-die-Lauer-legen!


----------



## bilderzaehler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



Gunnar schrieb:


> @Thomas
> ...komm mit deinem Tarnzelt rum, wir haben Platz und keiner wird es zerstören! Mit deiner Ausrüstung wirst du bestimmt bessere Fotos machen!



Gunnar, danke für die Einladung . . . . 500 km . . . ich lauf schon mal los


----------



## petra1802 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Lieber Gunnar, ich finde es eigentlich eine frechheit so einen teich hier vorzustellen.........was um alles in der welt sollen wir nicht großgrundbesitzer jetzt machen:
Quatsch..........glückwunsch dass ihr euren traum erfüllen konntet.


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo, melde mich zurück und hab ne Menge Bilder mit der neuen Olympus auf der Festplatte. Die muß ich erst mal alle sortieren.

  @ Ynnette: Auf die "Lauer" legen ist gut gesagt! Gestern zum Abendessen am Teich (ich saß mit dem Rücken zum Teich) machte mein Sohn in Richtung Badeleiter mit dem Finger solch komische Handbewegungen, denn er konnte nicht sprechen (im Mund stecke bereits ein Brötchen) und als ich mich umdrehte sah ich noch das bunte Hinterteil des tollen Eisvogels in Richtung Kanal verschwinden...so ein Mist dachte ich....wieder keine Cam dabei!...und das ganze dauerte wieder nur Sekunden!
  Dafür habe ich andere Fotos gemacht...und jede Menge.

  @Thomas: langsam solltet du eintreffen! Müssen wir uns sorgen machen??

  @Petra: das hat sich so ergeben...sind aber froh so ein Grundstück zu haben!

  In den nächsten Tagen werd ich dann mal die Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Gunnar (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo .....und nun aktuelle Bilder:
mit Sonnensegel und Mietzi
  
Blüte mit Insekt und ohne Sonnensegel
  
...beim baden unser Sohn und ich sowie Makro, davon habe ich auch einige ins Album eingefügt
siehe: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2184


----------



## Goldfischteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Traumhaft wohnst und lebst du da, ich beneide dich!


----------



## admh (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Ich bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen.



Wir dürfen uns alle nicht beschweren sondern sollten zufrieden sein, dass wir die Möglichkeit und die Zeit für dieses schöne Hobby haben.

Ich bin mit meinen beiden Kleinteichen und zwei Gärten zum Austoben sehr zufrieden. Die Zeit ist leider der limitierende Faktor.

@Gunnar
Die Olympus ist eine gute Wahl. Probiere mal das Panaleica 25/1,4 aus. Du wirst Dich wundern, was im Normalbereich damit möglich ist. Ich habe das Kit Objektiv derzeit praktisch eingemottet.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Gunnar (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo zusammen.

  @Goldfischteich - jo, hier leben wir und sind glücklich!!!

  @Andreas - auch wenn´s ARBEIT macht ist der Spaßfaktor immer auf unserer Seite...das ist eben Hobby. Du hast also auch die EM-5 - toll! Ich habe noch das Pan 20/1,7 daheim, muß damit jedoch noch testen...dein 25/1,4 ist natürlich lichtstärker! Auch dir viel Spaß mit der EM-5 und dem Hobby "Teich".

  Bilder sind doch immer toll-oder!?...und sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.
Hier ein Sonnenuntergang vom Mittwoch, leider werden die Tage kürzer und die Sonne wird bald tiefer stehen!
   

Der Frosch auf der.....Seerose, der hat doch  hier den besten Platz!
   

Die schönen Blumen und Pflanzen gehören selbstverständlich auch zum Teich und Hobby!


----------



## admh (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

nein, ich habe neben einer FujiS5Pro und diversen Nikkoren die E-PL2 und das genannte Objektiv. Mit der Cam habe ich aber schon geliebäugelt und hatte sie zum Testen da. 
Das 1,7 hatte ich auch zum Testen hier. Mir war der AF zu langsam und bei der Abbildung tendiere ich mehr zu 50mm als zu 40mm bei KB. Dafür ist das 1,7 schön klein. 
Entscheidend waren letztlich die Auflösung und die Verarbeitung. Dort ist das 1,4 nochmals besser.

Viel Spaß, egal wie Du entscheidest.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Udo0 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein Teichexperte,aber konnte schon einige schöne Stunden an Gunnars und Janas Teich verbringen Es ist eine Oase der Erholung und man muss nicht weit reisen.
Schöne Grüsse von Kyritz an der Knatter.

Udo,der mit einem kleinen Goldfischteich zufrieden sein muss.

PS. Habe ein paar Fotos vom Teich hinzugefügt.


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Udo,

schöne Fotos von diesem wunderschönen Teich. 
Wo auch immer "Kyritz an der Knatter" ist. Diese Teichlandschaft hat eigentlich einen eigenen Namen verdient.  

Herzlich Willkommen.
Stell doch mal deinen "kleinen Goldfischteich" vor. Auch kleine Teiche sind hier vertreten. Wer hat schon Platz für eine so große Teichlandschaft.


----------



## franky01 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Udo
Schöner Teich und Pflanzen sind super groß.
Mein Teich ist etwas kleiner 30x15m 5 Jahre alt, aber meine Pflanzen sind miki.
Wie ich auf einem Foto gesehen habe habt ihr Lehmigen Sand als Substrat verwendet ist das richtig?

VG
Franz


----------



## Udo0 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Franz,
der Teich gehört LEIDER Gunna,der sich bestimmt Montag äussern wird.




> Herzlich Willkommen.
> Stell doch mal deinen "kleinen Goldfischteich" vor. Auch kleine Teiche sind hier vertreten. Wer hat schon Platz für eine so große Teichlandschaft.



Hallo Kolja,
werde ich machen,dann habt Ihr was zu lachen
Du kennst Kyritz nicht ?
Es gibt sogar ein bekanntes Lied von Kyritz an der Knatter.

PS. Danke für das herzliche Willkommen.

Gruss
Udo


----------



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Auf in die neue Woche!!


@Udo - toll, das du dich hier in diesem Forum auch angemeldet hast - HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN.
  Somit sind die Kyritzer zahlreicher vertreten!  Deine eingefügten Bilder kenn ich - die dürften von August 2004 sein...abgelichtet mit deiner EOS 300D...stimmt doch, oder??!!...naja und jetzt OMD!!

  @Andrea - Kyritz liegt in der Ostprignitz...schau mal hier, warum "Kyritz an der Knatter" heißt ..... http://www.kyritz.de/verzeichnis/objekt.php?mandat=27424
  ...leider wurde die alte Stadtmühle vor einigen Jahren abgerissen:shock

  @Franz - ja, die Pflanzen wurden damals in nährstoffarmen Boden eingebracht...dieser bestand nur aus Kies aus der nahen Kiesgrube....von dem Kies ist allerdings heute nichts mehr nach so langer Zeit zu erkennen... auch hat der Teich bis zum heutigen Tag keinerlei Pflanzendünger oder ähnlichen von uns gesehen.
  ...auch du HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Forum...und Grüße nach Österreich.....mach doch mal eine paar Fotos von deinem Teich - ist ja ganz schön tief und groß!!

  Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag...wieder ein wundervoller Sonnenuntergang mit dabei.


----------



## Udo0 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,stimmt genau.
Die Tage werden immer kürzer,toller Sonnenuntergang.

Zwei Fotos von meinem bescheidenen Teich




Teich 1 von udo0 auf Flickr




Teich 2 von udo0 auf Flickr
Gruss
Udo

Übrigens: Das ist Volker,der aufpasst,dass keine Fische wegkommen.




Volker am Teich von udo0 auf Flickr


----------



## Udo0 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Und ein neuer Bewohner.




Igel2 von udo0 auf Flickr




Garten und Teich Aug. 2012 von udo0 auf Flickr




Garten Aug.2012 von udo0 auf Flickr


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Udo,

mach doch für dich ein eigenes Thema auf, dann geht es hier nicht unter. Wenn du die Fotos hier direkt hochlädst werden sie auf jeden Fall angeschaut.  Anleitung Fotos

Das sieht ja nach einem schönen parkähnlichen Grundstück aus, was einen größeren Teich vertragen kann.


----------



## Gunnar (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Udo.

Schöne Bilder, die du eingestellt hast.
....ich kann Andreas Antwort nur zustimmen! Mach mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/63/
ein NEUES THEMA auf und stellst dich dort vor...wir kennen uns ja, aber die anderen im Forum sicherlich nicht.
Bis bald Udo.


----------



## Gunnar (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...lange nichts geschrieben...also mal kurzes upgrade
...hier ein paar Bilder vom Dezember im Schnee versunken...naja bei uns sind schon 5cm Schnee gaaaanz viel!!


----------



## Y*e (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Oh wie schön! Danke fürs Teilen der Bilder. Das mit der Amsel freut mich besonders. Startet bald wieder die Aktion des Schilfschneidens? Ist ja ein größerer Zeitaufwand, den das immer in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Gunnar (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...wow Ynnette, an was du alles denkst!!!

Ja, der Schilfschnitt ist für Samstag geplant, denn die tiefen Temperaturen lassen zu, das das Eis trägt. Du hast vollkommen Recht, was den Zeitaufwand angeht, aber mit der Familie und ein paar Freunden ist es in ein paar Stunden getan....man muss sich nur aufraffen!!!
...werd nach erledigter Arbeit mal ein paar vorher...nachher Bilder einfügen.


----------



## Gunnar (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

.....hier nun also die Bilder vom  diesjährigen Schilfschnitt vom letzten Wochenende bei minus 12 GRAD.....jetzt sieht man wieder die ganze Größe des Teiches...

    
  

...hier weitere Bilder...auch von den fleißigen Helfern.....


----------



## Y*e (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Schöne Einblicke!
Dankeschön.
Mal eine Naive Frage: Woher weißt du wie dick das Eis ist? Klar minus 12 Grad klingen schon nicht nach dünner Eisschicht. Aber Wann gehst du bedenkenlos aufs Eis, wann nicht mehr?


----------



## Gunnar (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Ynnette und die anderen.
Ja, mit dem Eis betreten ist das immer so eine Sache!!! ....vor allem wenn Kinder im Hause oder zu Besuch sind.
Da sind wir immer sehr VORSICHTIG.
...aber wenn es 5 Tage unter minus 10grad bei und hat, kann man den Teich bedenkenlos betreten und zur Sicherheit kommt dann der Eisbohrer (den hab ich mir mal vor 15 Jahren zum Eisangeln für´n See gekauft) zum Einsatz...Loch gebohrt und messen, dann kennt man die Eisdicke. Macht sich ganz prima!!!

Am Rand bei den Pflanzen trägt das Eis meistens nicht so doll...da scheint der Frost nicht ganz so durchzukommen!...man muß halt immer schön VORSICHTIG sein!!!!

...hier mal ein Foto von dem Teil....


----------



## Gunnar (4. März 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...Samstag noch in Eis gehüllt....aber dieses Woche gehen die Temperaturen nach oben und alles beginnt von vorn....


----------



## Gunnar (6. März 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...das Eis ist seit Montag bei wunderschönen Temperaturen so um die 10 grad verschwunden.
...und heute morgen so gegen 06.30 hatten wir die ersten Badegäste, das Licht war zu dieser Stunde nicht so besonders um Fotos zu machen, aber der OMD ist das egal
...mit dem Pan100-300 - alle freihand


----------



## Springmaus (6. März 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo,

 da sieht man das es jetzt endlich wieder Bergauf geht mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Gunnar (11. März 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Doris und die anderen.
Mit dem angrillen am letzten Wochenende ist es nichts geworden , denn
leider ist auch bei uns wieder der Winter eingekehrt. Wir hatten so um die 25cm Neuschnee...also erst mal wieder Bergab mit dem Wetter.

Die __ Enten kamen allerdings trotzdem und machten nach dem baden ein schläfchen.


----------



## Gunnar (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...upgrade...

Am letzten Wochenende haben wir die restlichen Schlammsaugarbeiten durchgeführt. Es kamen jede Menge Ablagerungen vom Grund in Form von Schlamm, Laubresten und vergammelte Pflanzenhalme zum Vorschein. Das letzte saugen war lange her!
Das Sediment wurde alles prima mit dem selbst gebauten Schlammsauger entfernt. Hier mal ein paar Bilder, die unser Sohn gemacht hat:

    
  

Hier sieht man gut, wann Schlamm gesaugt wird...zum Vergleich nur Wasser:

  

Der Teich wirds uns hoffentlich DANKEN!!??


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

hallo,

was das denn fuer eine hoellenmaschine 
da faellt mir ein...ich arbeite ja jtzt in perleberg und fahre jede woche durch kyritz 

gruss marco


----------



## doh (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

tztztz Gunnar,
wieso gibt es hier bitte noch keine Bauanleitung für das Monster? 
Sieht interessant aus, was hasten da verbaut?


----------



## Gunnar (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



laolamia schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein...ich arbeite ja jetzt in perleberg und fahre jede Woche durch kyritz
> gruss marco



@ ...Marco, kannst ja mal vorbei kommen!! Getränke haben wir immer zu Hause.

@....Marcel, eine Bauanleitung für dieses Monster habe ich nicht. Kann aber sagen, das die Höllenmaschine per Vakuumverfahren super funktioniert.  Wenn das Teil beim ARBEITEN ist, werden sogar Steine  mit in den verstärkten Kessel gesaugt, die natürlich durch den Saugschlauch passen. Am Ablauf vom Behälter bin ich noch am tüfteln, da mir die aufgesaugte Masse zu langsam durch den Schieber kommt....aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

...es freut mich, das euch das Teil gefällt!!!


----------



## laolamia (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

mach ich gerne... wenn in einigen wochen richtig was zu sehen ist.

danke marco


----------



## Gunnar (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Bei uns gibt´s was NEUES, wir haben Baumaßnahmen, es wird umgestaltet.
Da unser Sohn jetzt den Sandkasten freigegeben hat, haben wir uns entschlossen an dieser Stelle auch zu Pflastern und den Steg zu vergrößern.
Also haben wir für den Sandkasten ( eigentlich sollte er entsorgt werden!!!) einen neuen Standpunkt gefunden, haben das Kaminholz verheizt und des Rest umgelagert, den Gang mit Duglasie rückgebaut, noch ein bischen Wasserleitung und Strom verlegt und seit Mittwoch Bagger und Co auf dem Hof.
...aber ein Fortschritt ist zu erkennen!...und es geht weiter....am Montag wir gepflastert...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

das wird schön!


----------



## Gunnar (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Christine und die anderen.
Die Pflasterarbeiten sind beendet  und es geht demnächst mit dem Stegbau weiter...das Holz der Unterkonstruktion ist bestellt .....muß nur  noch in den Kessel zwecks Kesseldruckimprägnierung. Dann gehen die Arbeiten weiter. Die entstandene neue Pflasterfäche werden wir im ersten Jahr als Sitzecke und später für Kaminholzstapel verwenden. Aber manchmal kommt doch alles anders???

Die sibirische Lärche als Riffeldiehle liegt bereits bereit.
...hier mal ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Stand:


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

da kann man schön Tische und Bänke aufstellen. Wann ist den TT in Kyritz?


----------



## Gunnar (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...gute Frage??!!...Bernd war letztes Wochenende bei uns!...hat __ Moderlieschen und Pflanzen geholt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=28828

...und Partys haben wir immer gern...


----------



## laolamia (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

dann waere ich auch mal dabei...


----------



## Gunnar (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...upgrade

Die Bauarbeiten sind beendet, das Ergebnis kann sich "sehen" lassen.

Nach verlegen und befestigen der Unterkonstruktion konnte die sibirische Lärche als Riffelbohle verbaut werden. Erst wollten wir ganz normal mit Schrauben von oben die Bohlen befestigen, jedoch hat man dann immer die unschönen Schraublöcher in der Bohle  und Wasser kann eindringen. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns für die Konstruktion mit FRÜH Bodenhalter mit Edelstahlschrauben entschieden. Hier werden 4 Edelstahlschrauben von unten in die Riffelbohle (in den Halter) befestigt und anschließend nach drehen der Bohle in die Unterkonstruktion verschraubt. Das war alles sehr Aufwendig! Großer Vorteil: Riffelbohle liegt nicht direkt auf der Unterkonstruktion, also kann Luft ran und Wasser ablaufen, die Bohlen können "Arbeiten", da Langlöcher in den Haltern sind und vor allem die erwähnte Optik....aber seht selbst:


----------



## Gunnar (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Leute.
In den letzten Jahren haben wir im Frühling und Sommer einen Schilfrohrsänger trillern gehört, konnten allerdings kein Nest im  Schilf finden!
......und dieses Jahr haben wir gesucht und gesucht und gefunden!!!!
Ein Schilfrohrsängerpärchen hat sich an unserem hinteren Teil des Schwimmteiches angesiedelt, um im dichten Schilf ein wunderbares Kunstwerk von Nest zu bauen...Baugenehmigung selbstverständlich erteilt!!!
Nachdem wir das Nest entdeckt hatten, war ich vor  Neugier nicht zu stoppen: ob bereits Eier im Nest sind????....und ja, es waren 3 Eier im Nest!!!! Das Nest ca. 90cm über der Wasseroberfläche...und was für ein Teil!!, absolutes Kunstwerk, das mit dem Schilf mitgewachsen sein muss!! Wie machen die das bloß...haben doch nur einen Schnabel!!!

Also Tarnzelt aufgestellt und ständig beobachtet. Anfang Juli waren die drei RACKER geschlüpft!....aber wie jetzt Fotos machen mit dem ganzen Schilf im Vordergrund????....die Lösung: vorsichtig habe ich 4 lange Latten mit einer Länge von 3metern zwischen das Schilf gesteckt und ganz leicht die Halme auseinander gebogen...so hatte ich freie Sicht und Schussbahn für die Cam.
Mitunter musste ich mehr als 15min warten, bis die Eltern mit Futter kamen, manchmal aber auch im 5min Takt...es war jedenfalls das WARTEN wert!!

....hier die Bilder._

   


...ein Wunder der Natur
   

   

                                     ...Futter, Futter, Futter


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

Dein Teich, Deine Anlage...einfach Supertoll...

Was den Schilfrohrsänger angeht, einfach nur schön und daran kann man sehen was die Natur alles so im Petto hat...wenn wir sie denn mal lassen.


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

da habe ich mit großen Augen geschaut.

Wow.


Ich behaupte das ist bei 'Tiere am Teich' die Fotoserie des Jahres. 

Mein absoluter Favorit ist Bild 4, das eigentliche Nest. Ein großes Foto!


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Super!


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

 einfach wow!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

moin Gunnar,
ganz große Klasse, CHAPEAU!!!
Schließe mich mal Peter's Aussage an


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunner,

ich schließe mich auch einfach an, - wunderschön dein Teich!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Servus Gunnar



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> 
> da habe ich mit großen Augen geschaut.
> 
> ...



Da möchte ich Peter voll inhaltlich beipflichten 

Super Serie 

Was deinen Teich angeht ... sehr schön


----------



## Werner W (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*


Hallo Gunnar,
sehe mir immer wieder gern deine Bilder an. Bin echt begeistert.
Besonders die Tierwelt scheint euren Teich ja zu mögen. Nach der
Fotoserie über den Eisvogel jetzt diese Aufnahmentoll 
Mach weiter so.
Viele Grüße
Werner

Unser Schwimmteich


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo an ALLE.

Es freut uns sehr, dass die Bilder der Teichrohrsägerserie gefallen. Dafür vielen Dank!!!!
Diese wurden mit der OMD, Aufnahmemodus S mit dem Pan G Vario 100-300 aufgenommen, Entfernung zum Nest ca.2,90m. Fast alle Bilder sind mit AF und zusätzlichen manuellen Fokus aufgenommen! So habe ich die Bewegungen der Schilfhalme entgegengewirkt. Hat viel Spaß gemacht!!

Mittlerweile sind die JUNGEN ausgeflogen und tummeln sich im gesamten Teichgebiet mit den Eltern aus....die sind im  Schilf sehr aktiv und schnappen jede Menge an "Kleinkram" weg!....ist auch sehr schön zu beobachten!! Vielleicht brüten sie dieses Jahr nochmals??

Sind diese Vögel Standorttreu?? Werden die Jungen auch im nächsten Jahr bei uns im Schilf  bauen?? Wer kennt sich hier aus???

...allen ein schönes warmes Wochenende
_


----------



## jerutki (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

sehr schöne Fotos von Deinem Teich und der Vogelwelt.

Untersuchungen mit kennzeichneten Teichrohrsängern hat ergeben, das sie sowohl in Ihrem Überwinterungsgebiet wie auch in Ihrem Brutgebiet Standorttreu sind.
Du hast also gute Chancen das sie nächstes Jahr wieder bei Dir brüten.

Wenn dann noch in der Nähe ein Kuckuck ruft und im Nest nur ein großer Jungvogel drin ist, hast Du bestimmt einen (oder mehrere) Fotowettbewerbe gewonnen.

Viel Glück wünsche ich Dir.

Schöne grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



jerutki schrieb:


> Untersuchungen mit kennzeichneten Teichrohrsängern hat ergeben, das sie sowohl in Ihrem Überwinterungsgebiet wie auch in Ihrem Brutgebiet Standorttreu sind.
> Du hast also gute Chancen das sie nächstes Jahr wieder bei Dir brüten.
> 
> Wenn dann noch in der Nähe ein Kuckuck ruft und im Nest nur ein großer Jungvogel drin ist, hast Du bestimmt einen (oder mehrere) Fotowettbewerbe gewonnen.
> Carsten



_...das freut uns sehr, das ist supi

  ...hatte das hier auch gefunden:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schilfrohrsänger
  ... der Kukuck  ist bis Juni in der Ferne auch täglich zu hören, aber wenn das klappen sollte, wäre das der Hammer!!!!_


----------



## Orfy (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo ihr Lieben Gunnar, Jana und Jan,
Das war am letzten Wochenende ein wundervoller Nachmittag bei euch, den wir sehr genossen haben. Euer Schwimmteich und das ganze Anwesen sind wirklich ein Paradies. Herzlichen Dank noch mal für die vielen kleinen __ Moderlieschen, die den Umzug nach Falkensee gut überstanden haben, aber seit wir sie in unseren Teich entließen, nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Sie bleiben wohl in Deckung, bis sie sich etwas größer gefressen haben und vor den Goldorfen keine Angst mehr haben müssen.
Wir sind an dem langen Wochenende 5.-8.Sept. wieder bei euch in der Gegend,d.h. beim Open- Canoe-Treffen auf dem Campingplatz Schweinrich am Dransersee. Vielleicht schaut ihr mal rüber. Wäre auch sehr interessant für Jan. Er könnte sogar beim besten deutschen Paddler Jörg Wagner mal ne Stund im Kinderkurs mitmachen.
Lieben Gruß!
Fred&Caroline


----------



## Gunnar (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Fred&Corolin.

Schön, das es euch bei uns gefallen hat.....für uns war es ebenfalls ein sehr netter Nachmittag mit plauschen und kleinen Leckereien. Auch eure mitgebrachte Frucht, "Die Durian" war sehr Interessant ...kannten wir vorher nicht. Im Namen von JAN sage ich nochmals DANKE für die zugeschickten CD´s. Super, das wir uns unterhalten konnten!!.

Sollten die Goldorfen alle Lieschen vernascht haben, so können wir sicherlich wieder aushelfen. 
Mit etwas Geduld werden die __ Moderlieschen heranwachsen und zu sehen sein.

Mit dem Wocheende in Schweinrich werden wir passen müssen, denn wir haben GROSSES mit unserem Teich vor....ich werde nächste Woche davon berichten!!

Bis dahin allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Orfy (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo ihr lieben Schwimmteichlinge!
In der letzten Woche gab es bei uns drei bis vier Tage lang eine ungewöhnliche Laichjagd bei den Goldfischen, die sowas doch eigentlich im Frühling abhandeln. Drei größere Goldfische waren ununterbrochen hinter dem kleinsten Weibchen her. Aber Laich ist nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht haben die kleinen Goldorfen den schon wieder gefrühstückt. Wenn nicht, müssten ja in einer weiteren Woche schon Jungfische zu sehen sein. Wir sind gespannt.
Herzlichen Gruß!
Fred&Caroline


----------



## Gunnar (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Fred&Caroline, 
Hallo Leute.
Diese Woche ist nun wieder fast um und wir hoffen, das sich bei euch bald Jungfische tummeln werden. Wir drücken die Daumen!!!
Im Beitrag #81 habe ich geschrieben, dass wir GROSSES mit unserem Schwimmteich vorhaben,.....und ja, wir haben begonnen, den Teich abzupumpen.....ein bischen verrückt muß man schon sein!!

Der Teich hat jetzt mehr als 10 Jahreszeiten hinter sich und wir haben uns nach reichlicher Überlegung entschlossen, eine Grundreinigung selbst durchzuführen. Auch sind wir gespannt, wie die Folie nach so vielen Jahren aussieht, ob Wurzeln durchgewachsen sind und vor allem wie viel Schlamm sich abgesetzt hat. Wie viele  Moderlieschen werden wir abkeschern müssen?? 

Es warten sehr sehr viele Aufgaben auf uns, aber da müssen wir einfach durch..... hier die ersten Bilder:

   

  

...zwei dieser Pumpen haben wir zum abpumpen des Wassers zur Verfügung.

 
_


----------



## zuza68 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,


Ich bin Fan deines Teiches seit der Vorstellung, aber ich frage mich, warum ihr  jetzt abpumpt? Komplett leer?? Sollte man nicht froh sein über ein funktionierendes Ökosystem? Unser Teich ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt, aber wenn das bei euch was bringt, dann überlege ich mir das auch 

Liebe Grüße
susanne


----------



## Y*e (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Wohin mit gefundenen Tieren?
Habt ihr die Möglichkeit Wasser irgendwo zu sammeln? Oder fangt ihr anschließend anschließend mit einem Nullstart des genannten Ökosystems an?
Wielange glaubst du brauchen die zwei Pumpen? Wo geht das Wasser hin?


----------



## Orfy (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Tja, lieber Gunnar, das ist einigermaßen rätselhaft. Warum diese ungeheure Maßnahme bei einem funktionierenden Ökosystem? Anyway, da gibts bestimmt viele Überraschungen  und wir wünschen euch viel Freude bei der Sysiphus-Arbeit und gutes Gelingen. 
Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter an diesem langen Wochenende und es war ein phantastisches Canoetreffen am Dransersee. Fotos kann man sehen unter www.open-canoe-forum.de
Lieben Gruß an die ganze familie!
Fred&Caroline


----------



## Gunnar (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_@Susanne,Ynnette, Fred&Caroline

...wir haben es uns mit der Entscheidung abzupumpen nicht leicht gemacht!! 

Ausschlaggebend sind die seit ca.2 Jahren zur Oberfläche regelmäßig bei viel Wärme aufsteigenden Biomassen, die entweder vom Teichgrund oder von den Seitenwänden her kommen??? Auch ein Rückgang der Sicht in die Tiefe (diesen Sommer waren es nur ca.100cm) fanden wir merkwürdig, denn all die Jahre zuvor konnte man doch bei guter Sicht bis auf den Teichgrund schauen.

...jetzt, wo das Wasser nur noch im vorderen und hinteren Bereich des Teiches steht, ist mir klar geworden, wo diese Biomassen hergekommen sind. Die Teichfolie ist komplett mit GLIBBER bewachsen, der sich scheinbar ab und zu gelöst hat und zur Oberfläche aufsteigt.....also Folie reinigen!!
...und Leute, der Schlamm....unglaublich, was sich hier nur in dem etwas flacheren Bereich, genau in der Mitte des gesamten Teichs angesammelt hat......trotz ab und an saugen so viel Schlamm...wirklich unklar, was erwartet uns dann in den beiden größeren Abteilen??

...weitere Aufgaben werden sein: Fische, Lurche und Co. so gut als möglich abkeschern, Armleuchteralgen abharken sowie die Teichfolie mit dem Kärcher vorsichtig reinigen.
Das Teichwasser wird übrigens in 500liter Regentonnen gepumpt, damit sich kleine Lebewesen absetzen können. Wir hoffen, das es nicht all zu viele Opfer geben wird.

...das Ökosystem muss nicht von vorn starten, denn in den Pflanzbereich werden wir nicht eingreifen, da tummeln sich noch jede Menge Lebewesen....das ist auch ein großer Vorteil unserer Aktion.
_

   

  

_...hier ist sehr gut zu erkennen, wie die Folie vor und nach dem reinigen aussieht.... in dem Bereich wie vor 11 Jahren._

 

._..und Susanne, nachdem was sich bis jetzt gezeigt hat, bin ich voll davon überzeugt, das unsere Teichreinigung was bringen wird
...... über die nächsten Schritte werde ich berichten_


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_....weiter gehts...

Nachdem der Schlamm und die Folie in der Mitte des Teiches (am flachsten Punkt) gereinigt wurden, konnten wir uns mit dem abkeschern der  Moderlieschen und kleinen  Frösche  in dem restlichen stehengebliebenen Wasser beschäftigen...das war für uns drei auch sehr Mühselig, da es doch recht viele Lebewesen waren....diese sind jetzt zwischengelagert in großen Regentonnen.
Dann machten wir uns bei, um im restlichen Teich die Folie mit dem Kärcher zu reinigen.
Einige Stellen auf der Folie ließen sich prima abkärchern, jedoch so manche andere Stelle war so hartnäckig, dass man doch öfter mit dem Kärcherstrahl über den Bewuchs musste. 

   

Hier sieht man wieder sehr schön den Unterschied der Folie vor und nach dem kärchern.

  

Jetzt konnte der restliche Schlamm mit dem abgekärcherten Glibber der Folie abgesaugt werden. Dazu haben wir uns eine selbstansaugende Pumpe mit Drehstrom gemietet und an der tiefsten Stelle versucht abzusaugen. Diese Pumpe hatte kein Schneidwerk, so dass es beim Absaugen ab und zu zum verstopfen der Pumpe kam.... Schilfreste schaffte sie nicht, da wurde mit der Hand die Öffnung gereinigt und weiter ging es. Power hatte die Pumpe auf jeden Fall, übrigens mittels C-Schlauch wurde abgepumpt. Das restliche Wasser (Schlammwasser) haben wir dann zusammengefegt und mit einer Müllschippe in einen Eimer befördert und dann aus dem Eimer gepumpt.....das ging eigentlich ganz prima. 

   

Auch bin ich sehr froh über den Zustand der Folie. Wir konnten keine Schäden feststellen, alle Nähte O.K. ...auch keine Wurzeln durchgewachsen! Das hatte ich anders erwartet!!

Die nächsten Schritte werden sein: Folie trocken wischen, trocknen lassen und den Rest an Dünger zusammenfegen.....und dann nochmalige Sichtkontrolle der Folie...und Wasser MARSCH.

Darauf freuen wir uns schon, denn zur Zeit sieht alles aus wie auf dem Mond 

_


----------



## zuza68 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Wahnsinn!!! Was für eine Arbeit!!!! Aber super, dass mit der Folie alles ok ist und sie nach dem Reinigen wie neu aussieht. Zum zehnten Jahrestag unseres Schwimmteiches könnten wir das auch mal machen  Bei unserem Tümpel  wäre es sicher viel weniger Arbeit .....

Alles Liebe und viel Spaß mit dem "neuen" Teich!!!

susanne


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

deinen Beitrag habe ich mir abgespeichert.

Für mich ist das ein Premiumbeitrag.

Ein Beitrag über die Entwicklungsgeschichte eines naturnahen Schwimmteiches nach vielen Jahren. Vergebens sucht man so etwas bei professionellen GaLa-Bauern oder Teichanbietern, dies findet man nur hier im Hobby-Gartenteichforum. Hehe, natürlich gibt es genügend Beispiele von klarstem Wasser, aber das da mal etwas gereinigt werden dürfte...

Glibber schreibst du, ist es ja auch wenn man da drauftritt. Viele sagen Biofilm, wahrscheinlich trifft es die Tatsache besser. 
Gerade daher finde ich diesen Beitrag so interessant, zeigt er doch was in einem naturnahen Schwimmteich nach einigen Jahren sich so abspielt, der ach so "saubere" Schwimmbereich bekommt seinen Biofilm.
Du hattest ihn in deinen Teich mit deiner Bauart. Der Teich ist groß (ab 1000 m² werden sie bereits als sehr groß bezeichnet). Egal ob deine Filter- und Regenerationszone abgetrennt vom Schwimmbereich ist oder nicht (hast du eine, wo ist sie, welche Pflanzen? so viel __ Schilf drumrum?) man sieht schon was da am Bodengrund passiert ist.

Der Biofilm ist nichts Schlimmes, ganz und gar nicht!

Irgendwo hatte ich mich einmal sinngemäß so ausgedrückt "wenn der Schwimmbereich nicht mehr zu reinigen ist übergibt man die Regie an die Natur", das muss man einkalkulieren.

Manche Teichbauer bauen ihre Schwimmzone drei Meter tief, teilweise noch mehr. Da ist dann die Regie komplett abgegeben worden, hier wäre ich brennend an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert.


Aber noch etwas zum unvermeidlich technischen Einerlei.
Bei deinen Fotos von der nackten Folie sieht man teilweise den Bodenuntergrund recht detailreich, hast du da nur ein dünnes Vlies drunter?
Und die Pumpen mit ihren Metallfüßen nackt auf der Folie? Das wäre risikofreudig.

Das eine richtige Teichfolie so einiges aushält ist mir bewußt, selbst das darauf herumlaufen mit Stiefeln sehe ich ganz locker (aber NUR wenn keine Fremdkörper in den Sohlen sitzen!), da läuft dann Gummi auf Gummi.


----------



## Gunnar (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Peter.

Vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Antwort. Freue mich darüber. Danke.

Jaja, der Biofilm.....einerseits richtig toll, was da nach so vielen Jahren passiert ist, aber wenn der Skimmerkorb nach 2-3 Stunden (im Juli waren es auch mal nur eine Stunde) so voll ist, dass der Glibber den Korb so verstopft, dass die Pumpe nicht mehr saugen kann und man nur noch am reinigen ist, möchte man doch Abhilfe schaffen!!! So lange der Biofilm fest mit der Folie verwachsen ist und nicht zur Oberfläche aufsteigt (warum löst der sich eingentlich???), ist alles O.K......es war einfach für uns nicht mehr schön anzusehen.....und wir waren diesen Sommer nur am rennen, um den Skimmerkorb zu reinigen.

Was die Folie betrifft, hatten wir auch Bedenken, die schwere angemietete Pumpe auf die Teichfolie zu stellen.....es ist zum Glück gut gegangen. Auch ständig zu wissen, dass da 400 Volt im Kabel sind und man ja quasi direkt daneben im Wasser steht und die Pumpe festhält....oooohje, die Gedanken waren nur am FERTIG werden!!! 
Übrigens kann ich nicht mehr sagen, was damals für ein Vlies verbaut wurde....der Druck des Wassers vom Teich hat jedenfalls (so wie du erkannt hast) ganze Arbeit geleistet, um den Bodengrund abzuzeichnen. 

...und noch was!!!.... bei der ganzen Aktion war noch ein großes Risiko dabei, an was man nicht so denkt....ich meine das Grundwasser, das die Folie hochsteigen lässt, wenn der Gegendruck des Wassers fehlt!! Auch hier hatten wir Glück, denn im Sommer, sprich August ist das Grundwasser unter 2,7 metern anzutreffen....im Frühjahr bereits beim buddeln bei 1,5 metern....und damals 2002 wurde auch im August/September die Folie verlegt....also auch hier viel Glück gehabt.

Nachdem die Teichfolie nun trocken war ( leider spielte das Wetter nicht so mit, der Regen...:beten), jeglicher DRECK beseitigt, haben wir alle nochmals die Folie kontrolliert, ob irgendwo eine Schweißnaht oder ein Steinchen oder die Gummisocken Schaden angerichtet hatten, aber NEIN, alles war O.K. also jetzt endlich >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wasser MARSCH!!!

   
  

Wie lange wird die Pumpe laufen??? Wird die Pumpe durchhalten??? Wie sieht das Teichwasser nach ein paar Tagen aus??

_


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar.

Ich habe mir jetzt die letzten Beiträge voller Spannung durchgelesen und muss sagen, "Respekt " - das ihr euch diese Mühe gemacht habt.

Was mich jetzt an dieser Stelle ganz ehrlich interressieren würde, wie Du jetzt so nach den Jahren und dieser vielleicht jetzt unvermeidlichen Situation der Reinigung, über den Bau und der Entwicklung eines naturnahen Schwimmteiches denkst.

Denn, wie Peter schon anmerkte, ist das sicherlich eine einzigartige Berichterstattung die ein Teichbauer vom Fach so seinen Kunden wohl nicht mitteilen würde. Der Aufand ist ja nicht unerheblich gewesen. 

Würdest Du im Nachhinein stets wieder einen Schwimmteich genauso ohne Technik aufbauen oder würdest Du nunmehr vielleicht zumindest eine entsprechende Vorfilterung, in Kombination mit Bodenabläufen oder Ähnlichem bauen, damit dadurch der sich absetzende Schmutz am Boden entsorgt werden könnte. Es sollte doch dann vielleicht eher weniger an Biomasse aufsteigen, oder!? Diese Frage und eine ganz ehrliche Antwort würde mich doch brennend interressieren, da viele Schwimmteichbauer auf solche "Filtermöglichkeiten" meistens verzichten. 

Ich habe es mittlerweile bereut, damals auch ohne Bodenablauf und ohne jegliche Vorfilterung gebaut zu haben, was mich dazu bringt, es voraussichtlich im kommenden Jahr wohl umzubauen.


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Servus Gunnar

Meine größte Hochachtung vor Eurer Reinigungsaktion.

Obwohl mit einem sehr besorgten Gesichtsausdruck:
Die Biologie die da durch die Pumpe entsorgt wurde, an die vielen Insektenlarven garnet zu denken, macht mich schon traurig.

Aber den aufsteigenden Glibber kenn ich auch von meinem damaligen ST. 



> So lange der Biofilm fest mit der Folie verwachsen ist und nicht zur Oberfläche aufsteigt (warum löst der sich eingentlich???), ....



Ich denke durch die sommerliche Wassertemperatur (der Biofilm/Glibber ist bei mir immer nur bei/ab ca. 25°C WT aufgestiegen) wurden Gärgase (man richts ja auch) durch den absterbenden Biofilm gebildet, die dann nach oben mit den Biofilmstücken an die Wasseroberfläche getrieben wurden. Bei mir waren zudem auch noch verrottende Blätter/Blütenpollen im Biofilm eingeschlossen, der wenn man das Glibberzeugs abkeschern wollte, sofort zerfallen ist und dabei stark nach Schwefel/Ammonium (sprich wie faule Eier) gestunken hat. Meist waren dies Stücke vom Grund.

Danke für deinen super bebilderten Bericht.

Bin schon auf deine weiteren Erfahrungen nach der Reinigung gespannt.


----------



## Gunnar (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Zacky
Hallo Helmut

Prima, dass euch die Aktion und Berichterstattung gefällt.
Wie denke ich über diese Maßnahme:
Sie war WICHTIG und in ein paar Wochen, spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr (wenn das Eis dann geschmolzen ist-welches Eis eigentlich....bekommen wir einen harten Winter????) wird sich zeigen, was da so los ist im Teich. Momentan sind bereits die ersten  Frösche, Teichkäfer,  Wasserläufer und natürlich die in den Regentonnen geretteten  Larven/Käferchen (auch lebende  Gelbrandkäfer waren dabei) im nicht voll gefüllten Teich unterwegs.toll

Aber Helmut hat recht, wenn er über den Tot vieler Lebewesen schreibt....man kann leider nicht alle retten....das macht uns auch traurig!!! Wie bereits geschrieben wurde an dem Pflanzbereich nichts gereinigt, so dass auch hier einiges an Tierchen überlebet hat. ....und Helmut, du triffst es auf den Punkt mit den Biofilm, genau so war es im  letzten Sommer bei schönen warmen Temperaturen.

Was würden wir anders bei einem NEUBAU machen:

Da die Wasserwerte bis jetzt immer in Ordnung waren wird bestätigt, dass so ein naturnaher technikloser Schwimmteich, wie wir ihn damals angelegt haben funktioniert.
....aber, ich würde die Pflanzzone/ Regenerationszone noch größer ( wir haben ja Platz) gestalten, würde auf jeden Fall einen oder sogar zwei Bodenabläufe (wenn ich hier den Stepzel ziehe sind wohl alle Lebewesen weg???) mit einbauen!
Ein Skimmer darf auch nicht fehlen, das hat sich in den letzten Jahren genauso bestätigt.

Auf weitere Filtertechnik würde ich bei dieser Teichgröße allerdings genauso verzichten wollen, weil die Dimension der Filteranlage doch sehr gigantisch GROSS sein müsste....ich meine Aufwand und Nutzen???

...und so was werde ich mir besorgen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35231
Peter und einige andere haben ja hiermit bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können. Das wird die nächste Investition sein!!! Da kommt mein selbst gebauter Schlammsauger auf Vakuumbasis  nicht mit, denke ich jedenfalls!!

Hier nun nochmals ein paar Bilder....hält die Pumpe durch??
Der erste und zweite Tag...Wasser super klar, ab dritten Tag bereits grünlich schimmernd.

  
_


----------



## PeterBoden (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Gunnar,

ich bleibe hier mal bei diesem sehr, sehr interessantem Thread.

Gerade weil ich ganz unten auf deine Sig schaue, 11 Jahre sind es bereits bei dir. Im Gegensatz zu dir als Teich-Oldie  ist mein Teich ja noch ein Newbie mit seinen zwei vollen Jahren, mein kleiner Filterteich ist auch nur ein Jahr älter, selbst da staune ich manchmal.



Gunnar schrieb:


> Da die Wasserwerte bis jetzt immer in Ordnung waren wird bestätigt, dass so ein naturnaher technikloser Schwimmteich, wie wir ihn damals angelegt haben funktioniert.


Aber natürlich 'funktioniert' ein naturnaher, technikloser Teich. Schaut man sich einmal um in der näheren Umgebung, meinetwegen auch in entfernteren Regionen wie der mecklenburgischem Seenplatte so findet man vieleTeiche welche ohne Technik funktionieren. 
Sorry, das muss ganz einfach mal sein.



Gunnar schrieb:


> ....aber, ich würde die Pflanzzone/ Regenerationszone noch größer ( wir haben ja Platz) gestalten, würde auf jeden Fall einen oder sogar zwei Bodenabläufe (wenn ich hier den Stepzel ziehe sind wohl alle Lebewesen weg???) mit einbauen!



Ja Gunnar, deine Pflanzzone/Regenerationszone -ich habe sie immer als Filter/Regenerationszone bezeichnet-, wo ist sie bei dir? Man sieht nur den Schwimmkanal und auf beiden Seiten viel __ Schilf. 
Wie groß ist denn dein Schwimmbereich bzw. dein Regenerationsbereich?
Haben die eine direkte Verbindung?
Welche Klärpflanzen, besser gesagt wieviel sind in deinem Regenerationsbereich?

In der Regel geht man ja von einem Verhältnis von 50% / 50% bzgl. Schwimmbereich/Regenerationsbereich aus, bei größeren Teichen wie bei dir kann der Schwimmbereich auch kleiner sein. Das ist eine gesicherte Ansage.

Ja, die Bodenabläufe...
Auch ich habe Grundwasser, im Frühjahr bei -1,60m und im trockenen August bei -1,80m. Das ist ein Handicap.
Ich wüsste nicht wie ich einen oder mehrere Bodenabläufe realisieren könnte. Unabhängig von solch einem Handicap verschließt sich mir nach wie vor der Sinn ob der Wirksamkeit von solchen Bodenabläufen bei solch angenehm großen Teichen.
Nehmen wir einmal an der Schwimmbereich ist 12m lang. Bei einem Bodenablauf ist spätestens (!) im Radius von einem Meter (1m) Schluß mit einem Saugeffekt.
Das ist so.
-klar, man kann mit einem 'Besen' die Unterwasserschwebstoffe, unseren geliebten Mulm in Richtung Bodenablauf befördern-
Jeder Teichliebhaber welcher ein, zwei Bodenabläufe in seinem komfortablen 30 m² Teich eingebracht hat und damit zufrieden ist möge sich nur vorstellen was bei 300 m² Fläche in zwei Meter Tiefe nötig wäre. 



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...und so was werde ich mir besorgen:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35231
> Peter und einige andere haben ja hiermit bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können. Das wird die nächste Investition sein!!! Da kommt mein selbst gebauter Schlammsauger auf Vakuumbasis  nicht mit, denke ich jedenfalls!!


Da sind wir beim nächsten Thema.
Meine These :*Ein richtiger Teichsauger ersetzt wirkungsvoll Bodenabläufe.*
Der 60m² Schwimmbereich bei mir wird abgesaugt. Beim besten Willen wüsste ich nicht wie es sonst mit der Reinhaltung funktionieren sollte.

Im Frühjahr ist es mehr ein Fischen im Trüben, im durchsichtigen Vorfilter sieht man trotzdem was da gerade durchgeht.
Vier Stunden, dreimal im Jahr.
Evt. würde ich bei einem nochmaligen Kauf des Impellersaugers noch eine Leistungsklasse höher gehen, vor allen Dingen bei längeren Sauglängen wäre das angebracht. (wie bereits berichtet, möglichst großer Saugschwimmschlauch von 38 mm!)

Zusammenfassend darf ich mich einmal so äußern das Langzeiterfahrungen über die Entwicklung sowie die damit verbundenen Pflegemaßnahmen bei natürlichen Pflanzteichen, insbesondere bei Schwimmteichen, bisher recht dürftig publiziert worden. 
Es ist auch schwierig solche Feedbacks zu erhaschen, nach dem Bau eines Teiches mit seinen herrlich zu dokumentierenden Einzelheiten wie Mörtelzusammensetzung, Flachschieberdurchmesser oder Filtervolumen ist dann recht schnell Ruhe mit der Berichterstattung. 

Na das wär einmal etwas, ein Fachbeitrag (lange gab es keinen) von vielen Teicholdies, zur Wasserklarheit in Verbindung zur Bauweise von gestandenen naturnahen Schwimmteichen.

So etwas gibt es noch nicht, das wäre würdig für dieses Forum.


Konkret habe ich in meinem technikarmen Schwimmteich, ein Skimmer ist ist 24/2 im Einsatz, momentan eine Sichtweite über die volle Schwimmkanallänge von 18 m, d.h. Zeitung lesen wer kann.
Im F/R Bereich schnippele ich bereits braune Pflanzteile heraus, pro Wochenende eine Schubkarre. Zum Teil auch Mulm mit dem Kescher, aber das ist halb so dramatisch, der könnte auch liegen bleiben.
Momentan ist das Wasser bei mir glasklar, nur im Moment bereits zu kalt zum Schwimmen...


----------



## Gunnar (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Peter.

  Wieder sind ein paar Tage vergangen....unser Teich ist jetzt voll......randvoll. 
  Wir sind glücklich, dass die Pumpe durchgehalten hat und endlich die normale Ansicht des Teiches wieder hergestellt ist. Das Auge gewöhnt sich schnell an eine neue Situation...sprich das leere tiefe Loch mit schwarzer Folie....aber nun endlich ist erst mal Wasser drin!!

  Wie bereits geschrieben, erster und zweiter Tag Wasser glasklar, dann grünlich und jetzt so etwas bräunlich schimmernd.....aber Sichtweite so ca. einen Meter. Ich denke das ist o.k.
  Es kann nur besser werden....das hoffen wir jedenfalls.

  Unser Skimmer kann jetzt wieder normal arbeiten, der Simmerkorb muß nur einmal am Tag gereinigt werden....es sind auch nur Blätter und Schilfreste im Korb----kein Schleim (Biomasse) mehr da!!!!....das ist bereits ein großer Fortschritt!!

 Libellen und Co sind genauso wie vor der Reinigung zu sehen.... Frösche hüpfen ins Wasser, wenn man sich dem Teich nähert und wir hoffen, das bald auch der Eisvogel unser Gast sein wird.

    Die letzten Bilder, hier schimmert das Wasser noch grünlich..._

   

_Ja, Peter ich kann dir nur in ALLEM zustimmen, was deine Zeilen betrifft!!
  Auch freue ich mich besonders über deine tolle Sichtweite im Teich....wünsche dir, das es immer so bleiben mag.
_


PeterBoden schrieb:


> Ja Gunnar, deine Pflanzzone/Regenerationszone -ich habe sie immer als Filter/Regenerationszone bezeichnet-, wo ist sie bei dir? Man sieht nur den Schwimmkanal und auf beiden Seiten viel __ Schilf.
> Wie groß ist denn dein Schwimmbereich bzw. dein Regenerationsbereich?
> Haben die eine direkte Verbindung?
> Welche Klärpflanzen, besser gesagt wieviel sind in deinem Regenerationsbereich?
> ...




_Die Pflanzzone/Regenerationszone bei uns ist in den Teich integriert...kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass damals über 1300 Pflanzen ( nur Schilf im hinteren Teil) eingebracht wurden. Das waren zum größten Teil Schilf, der kleine  Rohrkolben,  Seggen,  Iris gelb und blau, Calmus, zweifarbiges Schilf,  Schwanenblume,  Pfeilkraut,  Sumpfdotterblume,  Igelkolben, Zebrabinse und natürlich die Seerosen. Ein paar habe ich jetzt sicherlich auch vergessen aufzuzählen!  Leider sind davon nicht mehr alle Pflanzen vorhanden....das Schilf hat sich MÄCHTIG breit gemacht und ist sicherlich auch der größte Wasserklärer bei uns.
Der Schwimmbereich hat um die 400 qm, Pflanzbereich 350 qm...längste Schwimmbahn um die 50 meter einfach!

  Der Herbst steht vor der Tür....die Blätter und viele andere Dinge werden im Wasser versinken, das können wir leider nicht beeinflussen......also werden wir im nächsten Frühjahr mit dem neuen Teichsauger (da brauche ich noch ein paar Tipps von dir, Peter) versuchen, das neue Bodensediment vom Teichgrund zu saugen.....

......so, da war unsere Reinigungsaktion 2013 .....wer will kanns nachmachen!!!
_


----------



## anz111 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*


----------



## Gunnar (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Leute.

oh...ich sollte mal wieder was posten...
Nun sind einige Monate nach der intensiven Reinigung vergangen und wir haben die ganze Zeit den Schwimmteich sich selbst überlassen. Nur nach der Sauna wird er benutzt!

Die ARBEIT des Ökosytems hatte nach guten zwei Monaten nach der Wassereinfüllaktion bereits sein volle Leistung gezeigt, sprich die Wasserqualität war  Ende Oktober/ Anfang November absolut super. Sicht bis zum Grund...also 2,50m.
Es sind noch immer jede Menge Wasserflöhe zu finden, die mein Vater gern als Aquariumfutter bestellt. Auch die Wasserwerte sind jetzt iO....nur halt zu kalt!!!

Fazit der Reinigungsaktion bis heute: supersupi, würde ich wieder machen, trotz der großen Arbeit.

...und hier die aktuellen Bilder vom letzten Wochenende

   

Dieses Bild entstand an der Badeleiter, man kann die Schilfreste am Grund sehr gut erkennen...schlappe 2,50m

 


Allen die hier mitlesen ein schönes Teichjahr 2014!!_


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Bei diesem Winterbild aus 2010 sieht man erst wie groß der Teich ist.   Was für eine riesen Wanne 
Medium 15187 anzeigen


----------



## Gunnar (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

Hallo Totto, Hallo Leute.

...ja ja Schilfschnitt, auf diesen Moment warten wir bereits, sind auch guter Hoffnung, denn die Temperaturen liegen heute bei minus 13grad...und wenn das die ganze nächste Woche so kalt bleibt können wir nächstes Wochenende ran ans __ Schilf!!!:?

Allen ein schönes kaltes Wochenende


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*



> und wenn das die ganze nächste Woche so kalt bleibt



soll ja wieder wärmer werden ab Montag. Na schauen wir mal wie sich der Winter noch so entwickelt. Für mich könnt es endlich wieder Sommer werden 

Trotzdem ein schöner Teich 

LG René


----------



## Gunnar (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

_Hallo Rene.
Auch wir freuen uns schon auf den Sommer....der lässt sich hoffentlich NICHT so viel Zeit, wie im letzten Jahr!

Gestern abend sah es bei uns so aus:

  

Die Chance auf Schilfschnitt für Freitag, oh das ist ja bereits morgen, sieht wohl ganz gut aus...._


----------



## Gunnar (28. Feb. 2014)

_...mit dem Wetter hatte es für das schneiden des Schilfs gepasst....sind ja auch schon wieder ein paar Tage vergangen, aber trotzdem hier die kalten Bilder, bevor der Frühling und Sommer da sind...

Bild 1 ist vom 1.Februar nach dem Schilfschnitt_





_Bild 2 vom 10.Februar noch mit ner dünnen Eisschicht_


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2014)

Gratuliere, das hat ja gerad noch so gepasst 

LG René


----------



## Gunnar (3. März 2014)

Hallo Renè.
Ja, da hatten wir so richtig Glück mit dem Wetter, sprich mit der Eisdecke!

Es ging wirklich nur an dem ersten Wochenende im Februar.

...aber jetzt startet alles im und am Teich von vorn los...wie alle hier, warten wir auch schon drauf, endlich draußen in der Wärme sitzen zu können.


----------



## Gunnar (9. Apr. 2014)

_...Bilder von Mitte März...die Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen..
Auf dem Bildern ist zu erkennen, das ein starker Westwind wehte...hätte man Surfen können
Der Teich ist immer noch voller Wasserflöhe (da freuen sich immer noch mein 
Vaters Aqariumfische) ...die Sicht liegt bei über 2,50m.

Am letzten Wochenende haben wir unsere gesamten Pflanzen aus dem Winterlager geräumt...hier fehlen noch die aktuellen Bilder...werde ich nachholen..._


----------



## jerutki (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gunnar,

das richtige Profilbild hast Du ja schon (irgendein Rohrsänger).

Letztes Jahr waren ja schon Teichrohrsänger, wie in Beitrag 77 geschrieben, schon bei Dir.
Nun meine Frage, sind sie Standorttreu und dieses Jahr wieder bei Dir.
Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Wünsche weiterhin alles gute

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gunnar (7. Juli 2014)

_Hallo Carsten.
Danke der Nachfrage...die Antwort ist auch 2014 positiv!!

Ja, die Teichrohrsänger sind bei uns heimisch geworden. Sie haben im dichten  Schilf wieder ein kunstvolles Nest gebaut.
Habe bereits den Standort erkundet....es waren drei Eier...wie im letzten Jahr.
Jetzt wird bereits fleißig gefüttert...die Eltern packen da so einiges an...sind ständig im Schilf unterwegs um Nahrung zu finden._

_Liebe Grüße nach Masuren._


----------



## jerutki (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gunnar,

das ist wirklich super, das die Teichrohrsänger bei Dir heimisch geworden sind.
An meinem Teich habe ich kein __ Schilf, aber wenn ich es schaffe und morgens um 4 Uhr auf dem See bin zum angeln,
höre ich die Rohrsänger im Schilf, die ohne Pause Ihre Melodie hoch und runter trällern, aber wirklich ohne Pause.

Letzte Woche hatte ich auch seltenen Besuch an meinem Teich, aber keinen Fotoapparat zur Hand.
Der Eisvogel hat nach Beute Ausschau gehalten und eine Bekassine war zum baden da.

Hoffe Du hast noch viel Freude mit Deinem Naturparadies
und wünsche Dir alles gute, und immer schön über Neuigkeiten berichten.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Gunnar (16. Juli 2014)

_Hallo Carsten, Hallo Leute.
Carsten, finde ich super das dein traumhafter Teich auch vom Eisvogel besucht wird.
Eines Tages wirst du die Cam. bereit haben!!! 
Eine Bekassine habe ich hier bei uns noch nicht entdecken können…schön, dass du sie an deinem Teich beobachten konntet._

_Unsere Teichrohrsängerkinder sind übrigens bereits ausgeflogen und erkunden das  Schilf im Teich. Werden dort an den Halmen von den Eltern gefüttert…kann man vom Wasser auf der Luma gut beobachten!_


_Jetzt zum Teich!
Das sind die aktuellen Fotos vom letzten Sonntag.
Das Schilf und die anderen Pflanzen sind wieder mächtig gewachsen. Kann man sich kaum vorstellen, dass hier im April kaum ein paar Zentimeter zu sehen waren….aber das kennt ihr ja selber!_

_Seit Anfang Mai hatten uns allerdings die Fadenalgen so sehr eingenommen, so das wir bald am verzweifeln waren. Es fing ganz harmlos mit ein paar Stellen an und Mitte Mai war die Oberfläche vom Teich hinten und vorn komplett zu! Wasser allerdings super Sicht.
Kann man sich einfach nicht vorstellen! Leider habe ich davon keine Bilder._

_Etwas Abhilfe brachte eine Sperre aus Holz an der Oberfläche, die den hinteren und vorderen Schwimmbereich trennten. Somit konnten wir die Fadenalgen im vorderen Schwimmbereich regelmäßig abkeschern und haben den hinteren Bereich sich selbst überlassen!_

_Große Abhilfe brachte dann unser alter Seitenkanalverdichter ( der alte Schlammsauger), mit dem wir jede Menge Luft…ich meine RICHTIG viel Luft…zum Teichgrund schickten. Dadurch wurden die Algen in ihrer Masse zerstört, an der Oberfläche zum Teichrand gedrückt wo man sie dann gemütlich abfischen konnte….gemütlich bezieht sich auf unzählige Eimer._

_Ja und so RICHTIG GROSSE ABHILFE brachte nun endlich nach der Gerstenernte das bekannte GERSTENSTROH. Wir haben das frische Stroh vom Bauern auf dem Acker gleich in Säcke gestopft und diese auf die Oberfläche des Teiches platziert. Man Leute was soll ich sagen…absolute Spitze! Von den Fadenalgen ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Die haben sich komplett aufgelöst. Durch den Skimmer wird das Teichwasser von vorn in den hinteren Schwimmbereich umgewälst und dieser Bereich wurde zuerst Fadenalgenfrei._

_Mehrere Gewittergüsse taten ihr übriges. _

_Die Säcke…es sind derzeit 10 an der Zahl, lassen wir jetzt einfach schwimmen, bis der Inhalt ausgetauscht werden muss. Wir haben vorgesorgt und gleich einen ganzen Rundballen vom Bauern abgekauft._

_Für die Froschis sind die Säcke super schöne Inseln, auf denen sie sich sonnen und auf Beute lauern. Werde mal ein Bild demnächst davon einstellen._


   

_Hier noch eine wunderschöne Hortensie
_


----------



## Gunnar (24. Juli 2014)

_…das versprochene Bild mit den Froschis_


  


_...die Fam. beim baden..._


  


_...aktuell mit Sonnensegel...ohne geht garnicht!_


----------



## PeterW (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Gunnar,

kann man ja echt neidisch werden wie's bei dir ausschaut, echt super.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gunnar (28. Juli 2014)

_...Danke Peter.

Samstag vor dem Frühstück war bei uns Fotoshooting…der Eisvogel war erst zu hören, dann zu sehen….wie immer! Der hatte auch Hunger, genauso wie wir und hat sich richtig viel Zeit genommen.   Er war über 20min zum fischen gekommen.

Das erste Foto entstand 7,38 Uhr…das letzte 7,52 Uhr…das ist für einen Eisvogel sehr lange…wahrscheinlich hat er Junge in der Umgebung zu versorgen.

Als der Eisvogel zu hören war, habe ich sofort die große Linse 150-300 aus der Fototasche geholt, angebaut und los gings auf der oberen Terrasse im Schutz der Geranien. Dieses mal waren die Akkus voll geladen!
Das war ein Erlebnis, kann ich euch sagen!!!
Hier ein paar Bilder, ich hoffe sie gefallen!

          _


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2014)

1A Aufnahmen Gunnar!
lg ina


----------



## Gunnar (30. Juli 2014)

_Schön, dass die Bilder vom Kingfisher – Eisvogel gefallen.

Bilder sind 1:1…ungeschnitten…aufgenommen mit der Olympus OMD E-M5  Linse Panasonic Lumix Vario 100-300…alles ohne Stativ, jedoch angelehnt.

Alle Fotos mit „P“ 269mm (538mm) F 5.5 / ISO 1600 / Belichtung von 1/100s bis 1/160s

…habe hier noch weitere 5 schöne Bilder :_

_Bild 1 zeigt den Eisvogel nach dem fischen mit Kaulquappe_

_ 
         _


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gunnar,

ein wundervoller Vogel und phantastische Fotos!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2014)

So geht das nicht, da müsste man den "Bild melden" Button drücken.  Die sind doch geklaut 

Mach bitte weiter bin völlig hin und weg. 

LG René


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Juli 2014)

Und somit hat  Gunnar den Ritterschlag der Eisvogelfotografen erlangt!


----------



## Gunnar (2. Aug. 2014)

_Es freut sehr, das die Bilder gefallen._

_...und zum Ritter geschlagen! 

Ich war an diesem Morgen auch völlig neben der Spur, denn den Eisi hatte ich noch nie sooooo lange beobachten können. Auch das Eintauchen ins Wasser war mehr als dreimal dabei…immer der gleiche Ablauf: schauen…Kopf drehen…schauen und blitzschnell losfliegen, ins Wasser eintauchen, zuschnappen und wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt die Beute mit Kopfschütteln verschlingen….ich war so flatterich, hatte ja noch nicht mal was an, aber das war mir egal…immer wieder drauf mit der Oly.
Der Tag begann so geil….._


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Aug. 2014)

Ja Gunnar,

das ist ja das Schöne an solch einem naturnahen Teich, manche vergessen das. 
Man erlebt nicht nur die eigenen Badefreuden wie sie jeder streng rechteckige Pool auch bietet sondern man kann um den Faktor X noch weitere Annehmlichkeiten genießen. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Flora. Gerade die Badegäste aus der Tierwelt haben mir Einsichten in einen Teil ihres Lebens gezeigt welche man so nie und nimmer in Natura zu sehen bekommt.

Es geschieht regelmäßig in der Frühe, so um 08.00 Uhr (Sommerzeit). Da ist Badezeit, für alle.

Der Eisvogel, er bleibt bei mir immer knapp 30 Sekunden. Ansitz auf dem Apfelbaum, schauen, Sturzflug ins Wasser, zurück auf den Baum, Kopf schütteln und verschlingen. Das Ganze noch einmal und weg. Eh ich da die Kamera hole...
Singvögel, eine Finkenpopulation, die badet im Auslauf vom Bach, ebenso Tauben. Eh die ins Wasser gehen, das dauert, da wird permanent gesichert ob ein Feind in der Nähe ist. Amsel, Elstern, die sind sich Spinnefeind, es kann nur Einen geben.
Meine Eichelhäherfamilie hat Rabatt so oft wie sie baden. Zwei sichern, einer badet, dann der Wechsel. Die beiden die sichern verfallen von Zeit zu Zeit in einen extremen Luftkampf mit Elstern, da ist Spuk, die Katze geht dann stiften.

Morgen ist Sonntag, da sitze ich manchmal ab halb acht still mit dem Fotoapparat beim Frühstück auf der Terasse, mal schauen ob es Fotos gibt.

Mein bisheriges Highlight -leider, leider ohne Fotos- war das Bad eines Raubvogels. Es war ein SEHR GROSSER Raubvogel, ich kann ihn nicht bestimmen. Er hatte einen vorn gebogenen Schnabel und über den Krallen ringförmige Federbüschel. Als er badete verstummte die Vogelwelt bei mir, war es Respekt? Wenn ich das hätte fotografieren können oder filmen...


----------



## Gunnar (4. Aug. 2014)

_Ja Peter, da hast du vollkommen RECHT…kann dir zu deinen Zeilen nur beipflichten!_

_Hoffentlich hattest du gestern in der FRÜH ein paar schöne Aufnahmen machen können, aber meistens ist es ja so, das gerade wenn man gut für solch ein Fotoshooting vorbereitet ist, keine Models zu sehen sind. Wir wünschen dir jedenfalls damit viel Glück und natürlich auch weiterhin viel Badespaß mit euren super angelegten Schwimmteich._

_Wenn es bei uns was NEUES gibt.......ja, dann werden wir natürlich darüber berichten!_


----------



## Gunnar (3. März 2015)

_Hallo Leute.

Wieder ein Jahr vorbei. Mittlerweile 13 Jahre Schwimmteich bei uns.

Da der Winter (kann man das überhaupt sagen….Winter????) bei uns nicht so recht wollte, konnte das  Schilf nicht geschnitten werden. Soweit ich mich zurück erinnere, war das in den ganzen vergangenen Jahren nur einmal so. Die anderen Winter waren da deutlich kälter, so dass wir ohne Probleme aufs Eis konnten, um das Schilf zu schneiden. Werden wir also auf den nächsten Winter warten…………jetzt freuen wir uns jedenfalls erst mal auf den Frühling und die kommende Badesaison.

Der Teich ist voll gefüllt und die Sicht beträgt um die 2meter. Wasserwerte werde ich demnächst ermitteln. Der Skimmer unterm Steg kann auch montiert werden. Das Brunnenwasser ist bereits angestellt, denn der Frost wird hoffentlich nicht mehr so doll zuschlagen.

Hier am Teich haben wir uns eine neue windgeschützte Sitzecke mit Kaminholz geschaffen…aber seht selbst….

 
 
  

...und hier die aktuellen Fotos mit Schilf

  
  _


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Schöner Schwimmteich!

Von so was kann ich nur träumen


----------



## Gunnar (15. Mai 2015)

_...wieder mal was NEUES.

Da wir im letzten Jahr im Monat Mai Fadenalgen ohne ENDE hatten (Beitrag #110), haben wir dieses Jahr im März vorgebeugt,    etliche Säcke mit Gerstenstroh gefüllt und auf der Teichoberfläche schwimmen lassen. Das Ergebnis ist super….nicht eine Fadenalge bis jetzt zu erkennen und das Wasser ist super sauber. Auch die Wasserwerte stimmen!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit der Sack…Aktion:_



       

_Wir werden demnächst aktuelle Bilder einstellen...die Säcke sind mittlerweile kaum noch zu sehen...denn vollgesaugt mit Wasser _


----------

